# Attractive women who wear glasses?



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Are glasses attractive on women?
Do women ALWAYS automatically look better without them?
About the same either way?


Yay or Nay?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I think glasses can make one look sexier more intelligent- I buy fake glasses to wear every now and then . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I think fake glasses (I guess they are called fashion glasses) might make women look sexier sometimes.

Real glasses tend to distort the size of your eyes--for younger women, usually making their eyes look smaller (because they are myopic).

Something changed though, and now glasses are seen as a fashion statement and not just a corrective lense, so I think people tend to approach them differently--assume that you are wearing them as a fashion statement and because you want to.

I find people who don't know me treat me better when I wear contacts. They just treat me more like them.

It could be though, that I always feel like people will treat me weird because it's "weird" to me to not wear glasses. But of course if they don't know, it isn't weird and they treat me perfectly normal with contacts on. But I feel like people are a bit warmer when I wear contacts--then again rofl (I'm sorry to make jokes about myopic glasses) I looked through some of the thick myopic glasses pictures and I guess they probably do look a little weird to people who aren't used to looking at them, sort of like goggles. So maybe it's just some subconscious thing (I don't think it's totally in my head?).








vs.









Fashion glasses can be oversized and big. People with strong myopia can't even wear those because the thick lenses would make the glasses too heavy.

Both of these women are pretty imo, but I don't really think that glasses are doing anything but being corrective lenses for the one on the right (which is actually a lot since that's what they're for).

I say do whatever is comfortable though--who cares what other people think? I kind of like how glasses being trendy seems to make them more acceptable than they were, but sometimes I think it's a bit unrealistic, and for many people they are not a fashion statement or a style choice, but just a tool to be able to see.

I think people should be able to do what they want and I don't really care if a man wears glasses or not.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh yeah! Love that one! Vavoom!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

The two photos that @WickerDeer posted. The woman on the left has her fashion glasses to help accentuate her face so the glasses add rather than detract to her aesthetic, while the woman on the right would probably look fantastic with some contact lenses.


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

WickerDeer said:


> Real glasses tend to distort the size of your eyes--for younger women, usually making their eyes look smaller (because they are myopic).












What do you mean it distorts things? I like having a skinny head in the middle. lol


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> Are glasses attractive on women?
> Do women ALWAYS automatically look better without them?
> About the same either way?
> 
> ...


It makes no difference to me in terms of a woman's attractiveness.
I have noticed though that with some women, glasses actually complement their facial appearance and overall attractiveness.

I wear glasses for close-up stuff, reading books, computer screens, etc.
I think they make me look 'plain' - they certainly don't enhance my level of beauty!


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

littlewyng said:


> View attachment 869816
> 
> 
> What do you mean it distorts things? I like having a skinny head in the middle. lol


It's actually kind of cute


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

Lol well thanks ☺


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Clare_Bare said:


> It makes no difference to me in terms of a woman's attractiveness.
> I have noticed though that with some women, glasses actually complement their facial appearance and overall attractiveness.
> 
> I wear glasses for close-up stuff, reading books, computer screens, etc.
> I think they make me look 'plain' - they certainly don't enhance my level of beauty!


Oh, I'm not so sure of that. Your words are concise, well chosen, and elegant, I imagine your glasses give you an air of intellectual sophistication that I personally find irresistible.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

littlewyng said:


> View attachment 869816
> 
> 
> What do you mean it distorts things? I like having a skinny head in the middle. lol


That's some intense peepers you got going on there!


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

Lol thanks I think!


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I have worn contacts for years, and finally decided to get some back-up glasses. My husband went _ga-ga_ over me wearing them because of the "hot librarian" look, and any time I would look over the glasses at him. I didn't expect that reaction since they distort my eyes a lot, but he loved it. I'll cast a vote for him.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Oh, I'm not so sure of that. Your words are concise, well chosen, and elegant, I imagine your glasses give you an air of intellectual sophistication that I personally find irresistible.


You've made my day - thank you Sir!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Clare_Bare said:


> You've made my day - thank you Sir!


Twas my intent. Good night to all!


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I always liked the idea of pulling off the lisa loeb look.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Don't care. It depends on the womans attractiveness. Like make-up or the clothes, if the woman under them are unattractive nothing will change it.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Since some folk here have mentioned fake glasses, I would like to say that I think fake/lenseless glasses are absurd.

Then again, a lot of human fashion is absurd. I still haven't got over the fact that people are still expected to wear a tie for some events.

Regarding glasses and their sexiness, well there's just too much variety, in style of the glasses themselves, and in the intrinsic attractiveness of the person wearing them, so I have no opinion either way.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I wear glasses I don't think it takes away or adds to my identity if I'm "pretty." Some people might think you're pretty and some people don't. It's a very subjective idealogy.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

WickerDeer said:


> I think fake glasses (I guess they are called fashion glasses) might make women look sexier sometimes.


This must be the reason why they are sometimes used in pornographic photos and less often in videos. Is this minimalist clothing intended to emphasise nudity, or to give the impression of inaccessibility? With otherwise naked bodies, glasses look funny, especially if they are always on the nose, as ceilings have few charms worthy of closer inspection.



dulcinea said:


> Are glasses attractive on women?


People who are interested in the effect of their appearance on others should familiarise themselves with the characteristics of their own body, such as the shape of their face, body, hairstyle, hair colour, skin colour and eye colour, and then consider the effects of these factors when choosing glasses.

Men try to separate the accidentals from the objects that interest them; they see body and glasses as two separate objects which have come together more or less by chance and are to be evaluated independently. That is why I focus on the effects of optical aids on the feeling of distance between two persons.

Glasses are a barrier that prevents us from kissing or gouging out eyes, and they make us aware that if we want to minimise the distance between our two faces in this area we must first remove them by an appropriate operation. 

And contact lenses? When I suddenly want to approach the eyes of a loved one my spontaneity is slowed down by the thought that I don't want to push the contact lenses away from their place on the eyeball and therefore have to consider first whether the eyeball has time for me now. A green light near the eyes would be very helpful, but this functionality can hardly be demanded from absent contact lenses.

Very introverted persons who seem so far away that their presence is best explained by the term 'rumour' should minimise this effect by avoiding glasses that look huge. The same applies to very extraverted persons who seem inaccessible due to their cheekiness.

There is a problem, however: The better the glasses are embedded in the face, i.e. the less they attract the viewer's attention, the more difficult the extraction operation appears, while optically gigantic glasses that do not even melt into the face and look like foreign bodies that seem to have handles give the impression that even the untrained can easily remove them if necessary.

Glasses create distance and remind us of the possibility of reducing distance by removing the glasses and then bringing the faces closer together. As soon as a man sees a pair of spectacles on a body that he finds interesting, a small programme starts, and it asks again and again: Is this the right time for one or both sides to move the glasses out of the way for further approach? There is not yet a standard phrase for the question: "Wouldn't it be time to take the glasses out of the way? The wearer of glasses should always take off the glasses herself, if only because of possible fingerprints. 










In case a hairdresser reads this: There are two types of hairdressers, one is widespread and always leaves fingerprints on the lenses of the glasses when they lovingly take off and/or put on the customer's glasses. I don't know yet which of the two processes is more problematic, but I assume it is the putting on, because when taking off the glasses, the fingers hold the glasses by the temples and it is difficult to grab the lenses while doing so. Questions that I can’t answer yet: Are both glasses usually fingerprinted? From which fingers do the prints come, and how does the position of the hairdresser to the right or left of the customer affect the fingerprints?

And while I am at it: If the hairdresser holds a mirror behind of the customer so that she can assess his work, he has to take into account that it isn't enough that his customer doesn't need a visual aid for the *Distance 1:** Mirror 1 → Hair*, she also doesn’t have to need a visual aid for the much longer *Distance 2:** Eye Customer → Mirror 1 → Mirror 2 → Hair*. In short, the hairdresser should ask her short-sighted customer whether she wants to put on her glasses for the assessment. And perhaps he should also ask her, if the question has not been asked at the beginning, "Do you trust me to put on your glasses without leaving additional fingerprints or ruining the glasses, or would you rather do it yourself??"

If you are looking for quality that can withstand the hands of hairdressers but also occasional falls from head height onto hard surfaces, you will find it at the small London frame factory 'Algha Works', also known as Savileroadwear, which was founded in 1898.


----------



## Sentimentality (Oct 9, 2020)

dulcinea said:


> Are glasses attractive on women?


Glasses can make a face look more symmetrical, but ultimately, biology does not care about glasses. Hip-to-waist ratio and other signs of youth and fertility are the deciding factors of whether or not the glasses are attractive on the particular woman.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

It depends if glasses match her physiognomy. Sometimes it makes her look sexier, sometimes it's the opposite effect. 
We are at sex & relationship section so I would say that if a woman can confidently let the glasses on the table while doing a blowjob and receiving a facial...then the glasses doesn't matter much.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Tbh I haven't put much thought into it, so it must not be very important to me.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Makes you look diseased or pretentious.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

8080 said:


> This must be the reason why they are sometimes used in pornographic photos and less often in videos. Is this minimalist clothing intended to emphasise nudity, or to give the impression of inaccessibility? With otherwise naked bodies, glasses look funny, especially if they are always on the nose, as ceilings have few charms worthy of closer inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is....interesting.



IDontThinkSo said:


> Makes you look diseased or pretentious.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

8080 said:


> This must be the reason why they are sometimes used in pornographic photos and less often in videos. Is this minimalist clothing intended to emphasise nudity, or to give the impression of inaccessibility? With otherwise naked bodies, glasses look funny, especially if they are always on the nose, as ceilings have few charms worthy of closer inspection.


Oh--I didn't see a notification for your quote. The forum's been doing that a lot lately, at least for me.

I don't think people with glasses always have sex with them on anyway (like the ones who are using real glasses, not fashion ones.)

Myopia doesn't allow you to see far away, so it's not really an issue during sex. Also glasses steam up and really aren't that great for physical activity.

Most people with glasses probably take them off during sex as well as to sleep.



> People who are interested in the effect of their appearance on others should familiarise themselves with the characteristics of their own body, such as the shape of their face, body, hairstyle, hair colour, skin colour and eye colour, and then consider the effects of these factors when choosing glasses.
> 
> Men try to separate the accidentals from the objects that interest them; they see body and glasses as two separate objects which have come together more or less by chance and are to be evaluated independently. That is why I focus on the effects of optical aids on the feeling of distance between two persons.


I agree that it's a good idea to pay attention to style of glasses etc. but for people with prescriptions (as opposed to those just wearing them for fun), the lenses themselves will distort the appearance of the eyes and face. There's no getting around that with glasses since it's that distortion that allows the person to see.



> Glasses are a barrier that prevents us from kissing or gouging out eyes, and they make us aware that if we want to minimise the distance between our two faces in this area we must first remove them by an appropriate operation.
> 
> And contact lenses? When I suddenly want to approach the eyes of a loved one my spontaneity is slowed down by the thought that I don't want to push the contact lenses away from their place on the eyeball and therefore have to consider first whether the eyeball has time for me now. A green light near the eyes would be very helpful, but this functionality can hardly be demanded from absent contact lenses.


I'm not judging you if you and your partner consensually touch eyeballs, but I don't really have a thing about eyeball play? Geeze I don't know if that's a thing, but anyway, I don't think contacts are that bad for most people unless you are like rubbing their eyes or trying to lick them?



> Very introverted persons who seem so far away that their presence is best explained by the term 'rumour' should minimise this effect by avoiding glasses that look huge. The same applies to very extraverted persons who seem inaccessible due to their cheekiness.
> 
> There is a problem, however: The better the glasses are embedded in the face, i.e. the less they attract the viewer's attention, the more difficult the extraction operation appears, while optically gigantic glasses that do not even melt into the face and look like foreign bodies that seem to have handles give the impression that even the untrained can easily remove them if necessary.
> 
> ...


I can see how taking off the glasses could become more like a kind of ritual. It is for someone going to bed at night. It could be comparable to "letting the hair down."

As for taking off/putting on other people's glasses (on/off them), taking them off is much easier. Putting someone's glasses on is harder because there is a certain way to guide the arms around the head, and it's just awkward. People with lifelong glasses use have a feel for how to put them on--it's not something that can be done visually as much as is a tactile action. It's not comfortable for a stranger to do it, at least not for me.




> And while I am at it: If the hairdresser holds a mirror behind of the customer so that she can assess his work, he has to take into account that it isn't enough that his customer doesn't need a visual aid for the *Distance 1:** Mirror 1 → Hair*, she also doesn’t have to need a visual aid for the much longer *Distance 2:** Eye Customer → Mirror 1 → Mirror 2 → Hair*. In short, the hairdresser should ask her short-sighted customer whether she wants to put on her glasses for the assessment. And perhaps he should also ask her, if the question has not been asked at the beginning, "Do you trust me to put on your glasses without leaving additional fingerprints or ruining the glasses, or would you rather do it yourself??"
> 
> If you are looking for quality that can withstand the hands of hairdressers but also occasional falls from head height onto hard surfaces, you will find it at the small London frame factory 'Algha Works', also known as Savileroadwear, which was founded in 1898.


Yeah, the hair dresser is tricky but that's something I think everyone gets used to when they wear glasses regularly.

oh. That looks like a glasses company for the UK.

I used a company called Warby Parker in NYC--they send out sample frames that you can try on and send back. And the glasses are extremely inexpensive (for glasses). They also donate glasses to the vision impaired throughout the world who cannot afford to buy glasses--each purchase you make is supposed to generate a donation of one pair of glasses.

People who wear strong prescriptions as well as people who just like fun fashion glasses order from them:






I really liked the shiny pair when I saw this video, but it wasn't available to try on. It's also nice to be able to try them on in your own home with COVID and all.

I don't know why hers were so expensive--they start at 100$ (with prescription) for plastic frames and then 120 or something for metal, which is less expensive than pretty much anything where I live. (Prescription glasses for myopia are not remotely similar in cost to the "reading glasses" you can purchase in drug stores here for a few bucks. They usually run hundreds of dollars, in my experience.

Just because watching people try on Warby Parker glasses is actually kind of fun for me:





I think it was the first time in my life I ever thought about buying glasses as fun. I mean..the optometrist exam is never fun. lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Are glasses attractive on women? They can be.
Do women ALWAYS automatically look better without them? No
About the same either way? It can be hit or miss.

Some people can look like a completely different person with them on than off.



















I only wear my glasses at night or on weekends when I am not going anywhere. My eyes are supersensitive to light and I can not wear my sunglasses without contacts in. Yes, I know they make the ones that transition but, I do not like them or the inconvenience of them on my face during the day - hindering sudden movement.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

What's wrong with glasses?

Four eyes?

Screw that 

If you're worried about your girl/boy having four eyes, you need to focus on some bigger things...

between me an you


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

If I ever have to wear glasses I'll really enjoy picking out the perfect frames and wearing them every day. I'd choose smaller, round or oval frames. But I don't believe in wearing glasses if they don't help me see; that just seems like a silly thing to do imo.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Ock said:


> If I ever have to wear glasses I'll really enjoy picking out the perfect frames and wearing them every day. But I don't believe in wearing glasses if they don't help me see; that just seems like a silly thing to do imo.


i would say "it is!" But there was a time when I wanted to wear glasses sooo baaaaad.

I got my wish, and it ain't so great, lol. The pic above was taken after I was eventually pressured to get glasses from some close friends. I was walking into things too often.

I'm due a new pair. I am struggling to see/focus again, but I dunno what kinda frame to go for.

I'm totally not ready to chose. It's a hard fucking decision.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Kintsugi said:


> i would say "it is!" But there was a time when I wanted to wear glasses sooo baaaaad.
> 
> I got my wish, and it ain't so great, lol. The pic above was taken after I was eventually pressured to get glasses from some close friends. I was walking into things too often.
> 
> ...


For myself I'd choose smaller, round or oval frames.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Ock said:


> For myself I'd choose smaller, round or oval frames.


Pics?

I'm so bad at this. But I gotta change my glasses soon. I'm open to any feedback


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Kintsugi said:


> Pics?
> 
> I'm so bad at this. But I gotta change my glasses soon. I'm open to any feedback


I'm no good at finding random pics, memes, or gifs, like so many people on social media seem to be. Maybe its because I don't have a smart phone?


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Ock said:


> I'm no good at finding random pics, memes, or gifs, like so many people on social media seem to be. Maybe its because I don't have a smart phone?


That doesn't matter. I was actually more (arrogantly) interested in my face, lol.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Kintsugi said:


> I'm due a new pair. I am struggling to see/focus again, but I dunno what kinda frame to go for.
> I'm totally not ready to chose. It's a hard fucking decision.


I guess the decision depends on whether you need to wear glasses all the time or only just for close-up purposes?
I don't need specs for general sight as I am medium to long sighted now.
However I am blind for anything closer than an arms length, so for activities like reading I depend on them.

But getting back to the point.
Although I selected frames that mostly blend with my facial features, it wasn't a super difficult decision to choose them because I only use glasses for a specific purpose and for relatively short periods of time.
And there are not so many random people observing me wearing them.

If I knew I had to wear glasses all-day, everyday, my decision on spec's style would be a far more difficult prospect because the glasses would become a part of my daily appearance.
And that is a serious consideration.
So I would definately trial as many frames as possible and narrow down to a style that seems to keep popping up in your selections. Then it comes down to frame colours to match your skin tone, etc.

Start trying-out any style that catches your eye (pun intended). You'll be suprised how something suddenly seems just perfect for you.


----------



## Ines (May 3, 2020)

Don't you think that it depends on everyone's face. 
On some faces glasses would make the look extremely attractive while on others it might just dull their already attractive looks.. it only depends on the type of face. 

The answer is UNIQUE for each face!


----------



## fieryelf (Mar 28, 2016)

I frikin love girls with glasses. They're the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Hell yes! I'm all for intelligent chicks. Especially if they have glasses.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Depends if the glasses are a fit to someone's face or not.

So face shape are better suited for certain glass shape.


----------



## LadyBlueShoes (Nov 6, 2020)

Good poll idea! I've always wondered what guys especially think about this topic. I normally wear contact lenses, but will wear glasses sometimes.


----------



## JBMan (Nov 3, 2020)

I personally dont care, why would i worry about a bunch of nerds jeeeeeeez


----------

